# Parnis 43Mm



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Around 30 pounds excluding shipping

Anyone got one?

photo here


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont have one but have read a few reviews and peoples opinions. They seem to be good vfm


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice looker. I'm actually looking at one on the bay near where I live. Quartz mvmt, very navtimer-ish. Don't know much about em otherwise. Might have to look into this...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

by all accounts, there good pieces...however, i have heard about a few reliabilty issues with the movts in these.....but at this price point your not gonna get perfection......


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> by all accounts, there good pieces...however, i have heard about a few reliabilty issues with the movts in these.....but at this price point your not gonna get perfection......


Well its a wee test if nothing else. Apart from a fob pocketwatch all my watches are quartz. Dunno how i will get on with an auto. Suppose it will be ok if the accuracy is tolerable.

If its loses much more than a minute a day tho it could become a pain.


----------



## maccauk (Dec 10, 2009)

I have the very same one, it *KEPT* time to about -30 seconds a day, until it was knocked off the side in the kitchen whilst I was washing up.Not by me I hasten to add. Now it is -5 minutes a day, and has a very noisy rotor.

Still it's ok for a night out, change the strap though, black NATO looks good.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

maccauk said:


> I have the very same one, it *KEPT* time to about -30 seconds a day, until it was knocked off the side in the kitchen whilst I was washing up.Not by me I hasten to add. Now it is -5 minutes a day, and has a very noisy rotor.
> 
> Still it's ok for a night out, change the strap though, black NATO looks good.


Ok, sounds good. What width of nato strap does it take ?

D


----------



## maccauk (Dec 10, 2009)

pretty sure it's a 20mm.

After your post i wore the watch for a day and the timekeeping seems to have improved, another thing, the spring bars a bit on the crappy side so i replaced them as well.


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

maccauk said:


> pretty sure it's a 20mm.
> 
> After your post i wore the watch for a day and the timekeeping seems to have improved, another thing, the spring bars a bit on the crappy side so i replaced them as well.


Got the watch yesterday - think the strap is actually 22mm...

Very pleased with it apart from the "genuine leather" croc strap which I dont think is actually leather.

Its quite a substantial watch and so far time keeping is ok - +10seconds in about 1 day.










Also anyone think that a stap like this one would go with it ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390061807640&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like good value for 30 notes from the pics. Any background on Parnis? Some mixed reviews out there.

As for the strap from an aesthetic view perhaps go for one without the red stitch.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks very very nice, great price for value, wouldn't mind to get one in my wrist also... :lookaround:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been pondering over one of those for ages too.

I wouldnt fancy it on that strap, I'd probably go for a smart black or brown for that style of watch rather than anything sporty or pilot-ey.

Let us have some wrist shots when you get your new strap


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

AlexC1981 said:


> I've been pondering over one of those for ages too.
> 
> I wouldnt fancy it on that strap, I'd probably go for a smart black or brown for that style of watch rather than anything sporty or pilot-ey.
> 
> Let us have some wrist shots when you get your new strap


Ok, youve all put me off that strap then 

Now dont know what to get - a NATO type one or a plain leather one ?

Would something like this be better ? Or plain black ??










ebay lisiting (now ended)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300408714329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you considered blue? I have a watch with a cream dial with blue hands and I settled on this strap:










The blue isnt quite as bright as it appears in the photo.


----------



## jaro19591 (Feb 22, 2010)

My Parnis


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

I like it!!! good looking watch


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

So I'm not the only one who got one, lovely watch, amazing value for money (Â£49 delivered).

Mine even came with a black IWC strap might be a copy, but it is very nice.

It is a big large and heavy for my tiny wrists and won't fit under a dress shirt cuff, but I still love it.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A good purchase


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

jmm1 said:


> A good purchase


Parnis is from the same outfit that do the MM watches. Chinese I guess. And this one is a clone of the big IWC. I have one from a shop in Bali that is also quite nice.

Charlie


----------

